# Weapons must be un-drawn before they can be dropped



## plazmer

Witam,

jak przetłumaczylibyście to zdanie unikając tłumaczenia un-drawn przez przekształcenie w zdanie przeczące?

Z góry dzięki za pomoc!


*Weapons must be un-drawn before they can be dropped*


----------



## Ben Jamin

plazmer said:


> Witam,
> 
> jak przetłumaczylibyście to zdanie unikając tłumaczenia un-drawn przez przekształcenie w zdanie przeczące?
> 
> Z góry dzięki za pomoc!
> 
> 
> *Weapons must be un-drawn before they can be dropped*


 
To draw a weapon = wyciągnąć broń z pochwy (można tylko użyć o broni białej). Un-draw = schować tamże
(Tego wyrażenia nie ma w słowniku Merriam Webster. Czyżby pochodziło z tekstu prawdziwego autora anglojęzycznego?
Broń trzeba zawsze schować do pochwy zanim się ją rzuci. (Ale niby dlaczego?).
Broni palnej się nie wyciąga, z wyjątkim może pistoletu.


----------



## plazmer

Dzięki za odpowiedź.

Jest to wyjęte z kontekstu zdanie, które musiałem przetłumaczyć zgodnie z wytyczną, którą podałem.

Jak dla mnie nie ma ono sensu...


----------



## BezierCurve

To zdanie miałoby sens np. w kontekście gry komputerowej: jeśli np. chcielibyśmy pozbyć się jakiejś broni, wcześniej powinna być ona schowana (tzn. nie powinniśmy dłużej trzymać jej w ręce).


----------



## Ben Jamin

BezierCurve said:


> To zdanie miałoby sens np. w kontekście gry komputerowej: jeśli np. chcielibyśmy pozbyć się jakiejś broni, wcześniej powinna być ona schowana (tzn. nie powinniśmy dłużej trzymać jej w ręce).


 
*Un-draw a weapon
Zapytałem na forum angielskim. Werdykt: tak po angielsku nikt by nie napisał (chyba że ośmiolatek).


----------



## mokinga

Firstly, "to un-draw/un-drawn" is definitely not a mainstream word in English.

Having had a little chat with my husband who plays computer games and having scanned google for the results on 'undraw weapon',  I'd say that it's something to do with computer games, as BazierCurve suggested.

It seems that some people might say 'to undraw weapon' as a quick (abbreviated) negation of the expression 'to draw weapon'.  However, normally the correct word would be 'to holster a weapon'. Google lists only 1,800 occurances of this expression and a potluck pick reveals these to be references to pc games. 

I would propose that in computer-game jargon there is a command/function/move referred to as 'undraw weapon' and so you need to use this command to stop using ('to drop') your weapons.  That would make the translation a little trickier as we are no longer talking about a factual replacement of the weapon into a holster ("Broń trzeba zawsze schować do pochwy") but rather the use of a computer command. If that's the case it might help to know how Polish gamers express this move.

Hope that makes sense .


----------



## BezierCurve

Nie grywam już w strzelanki, ale zasada jest zawsze podobna - do wyboru mamy podręczny arsenał broni, z których zwykle jedną, tą wybraną, machamy sobie przed oczami. Chyba, że ją schowamy ("un-draw", jakkolwiek poprawnie lub nie to brzmi. Chodzi o przełożenie na polski, nie o poprawność oryginału).

Zwykle taki "arsenał" jest ograniczony, więc aby zdobyć kolejną, jeszcze bardziej lepszą i zabójczą broń, musimy zrezygnować z którejś zdobytej wcześniej. Jeżeli chcemy zrezygnować ("drop") akurat z tej, którą się posługujemy, musimy ją wcześniej schować do "arsenału" ("un-draw").

Dlatego właśnie oryginalne zdanie wydaje mi się w tym kontekście sensowne.

PS. Ben Jamin, do czego miał służyć ten cytat?


----------



## Rusak963

BezierCurve said:


> jeszcze bardziej lepszą i zabójczą broń


Mały pleonazm.


----------



## BezierCurve

No tak... Pewnie miało być: "lepszą i jeszcze bardziej zabójczą". Dzięki.


----------

